

Ask HN: A front end developer tool kit - joshuahornby

What would you say every front end developer should know? 
A OOP Ruby java php? 
jQuery
SQL
What's on your list and why?
======
flashxx
As a front end developer the things I would advise someone new to get into
are: HTML5, CSS3, jQuery, WordPress + Git(Hub) on the coding side && branding,
copy writing, color theory + good UX/UI principals on the design side.

Edit: Some server admin stuff [ cpanel, phpmyadmin, dns ]

Hope that's helpful (:

------
jacalulu
Having just started diving into front end web development, I'm personally
finding java and jQuery super useful. I'm also getting excited by some of the
new things HTML5 has to offer.

------
andrewmunsell
jQuery. x100. If I had to pick one tool for a front end developer to know,
it'd be jQuery/Javascript.

------
niteshade
jQuery and Bootstrap. Learn how to make Ajax calls, and get comfortable
encoding/decoding JSON.

